# low voltage wire



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

hey guys i have a question about low voltage wire. speciffically what kind of wire is allowed to run through studded walls,ceilings,behind sheetrock etc. for low voltage fixtures. most guys run regular lampcord (secondary side of xfrmr)and this does not seem legit to me. i am starting to do alot of houses with LEDs and want to make sure i purchase the right wire for this application. heading back to office now to check for myself but all input is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You cannot run lamp cord. The cord would have to be rated For class 2 wiring. There are systems out there that are rated as a system that can be installed behind walls. Most of the systems out there are not compliant with wiring in the walls. 

Check out article 411. It is not even a page long.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ok it seems i am coming up with the same answer as you are. i have never used lampcord before but rather a 12 guage flexible cord that looks similar to lamp cord but has a much thicker shield. but that was for puck lights above cabinet lighting etc. i am just kinda nervous if its not right i would rather spend a little more to do it right.What do most people use in this application?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

rnr electric said:


> ok it seems i am coming up with the same answer as you are. i have never used lampcord before but rather a 12 guage flexible cord that looks similar to lamp cord but has a much thicker shield. but that was for puck lights above cabinet lighting etc. i am just kinda nervous if its not right i would rather spend a little more to do it right.What do most people use in this application?


Basically if it is not an approved system that will allow the wiring behind the walls, then I will not install it.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

With LED lighting I just use thermostat wire. Never had a problem.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

the problem i have is this. i have a transformer (24v dc) that has 4 channels,100 watts each channel. secondary side of xfmr is wired with very heavy jacketed 12guage lampcord type wire. this powers four sets of LED strips all on one sw.leg.
i am worried this wire is not approved for this application (which it is not).i am looking for a comparible wire that is legal to run through ceilings ,walls etc


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

it works fine but if there is ever a problem, it my a** on the line so i want to make sure its right


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

rnr electric said:


> the problem i have is this. i have a transformer (24v dc) that has 4 channels,100 watts each channel. secondary side of xfmr is wired with very heavy jacketed 12guage lampcord type wire. this powers four sets of LED strips all on one sw.leg.
> i am worried this wire is not approved for this application (which it is not).i am looking for a comparible wire that is legal to run through ceilings ,walls etc


Depending on your building's use and construction type, this may be the one to use.....


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

ok i think i have got it.. omnicable makes a 12 guage romex type wire with ground that is stranded, has a protective outer jacket,2 conductors inside. the rep is sending info over in a bit. anybody here ever use this stuff?


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Depending on your building's use and construction type, this may be the one to use.....


 this is regular NMb romex,solid conductors,i have to use stranded


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you use nm cable then you have to use all the methods of chapter 3. Basically you need to terminate in JB's etc. I don't know why but that is what it states.

The system has to be approved. I have only seen a few systems that were compliant.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Once you are out of the walls or ceiling, you can "using" an approved chapter 3 method, switch the cable to another approved conductor and still be compliant. No different than running from Class 1 div 1 into non classified areas, just follow the codes for the transition and use the proper methods for the parts where it is not enclosed.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

dont know yet if its nm.. he told me it was"nm type". but when i get the specs i will let you know. with LED being so hot right now,you would think that they would catch up and provide an acceptable rough wire for this. or does the NEC need to re examine this issue and maybe loosen the restrictions on it for such situations?.in a custom home nobody wants to see surface mount wiring,and it really does put us in a position of following code or making our final product appealing to the H/O. I have talked to Phillips lighting,Westinghouse also today with no results.W-house told me that they were instructed not to comment in any way on this subject


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

what about 14 guage CL3R wire, i have 2-1000' reels of this and cannot find it to be non-compliant. it does not fall under flexible cords


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

rnr electric said:


> what about 14 guage CL3R wire, i have 2-1000' reels of this and cannot find it to be non-compliant. it does not fall under flexible cords


just do it.$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CL 3R I believe would be compliant.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> CL 3R I believe would be compliant.


 

Not so sure about that. There are no voltage ratings on that, as it is speaker wire.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

rnr electric said:


> this is regular NMb romex,solid conductors,i have to use stranded


Just curious, why do you have to to use stranded, manufacturer spec?

All I've ever used is romex, never had an issue.......yet.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

manufacture specs say use stranded only, i think because it is dc it dissapates heat better,NEC also requires it. the code book says it is rated under 50v,


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought class3 wire was 300V rated but not so marked?

Tom


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

it may be, i looked at so many types today.. im not quoting from the book but from memory


----------

